#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Hardware >  >  How to increase the speed of the performance of the laptop

## Lorraine

Hi all,
When we are working with the laptop it is better if it perform in the expected speed to do our tasks easily and quickly. But if it is not performing well how to speed up it. One way is to optimize the DIsk C.
Do you guys know any other ways? Can someone tell me more things I can do to speed up my laptop?

----------


## Wondergirl

> Hi all,
> When we are working with the laptop it is better if it perform in the expected speed to do our tasks easily and quickly. But if it is not performing well how to speed up it. One way is to optimize the DIsk C.
> Do you guys know any other ways? Can someone tell me more things I can do to speed up my laptop?



Hi friend,
I have listed down some tips how to speed up laptops .
*Upgrade Your RAM 
Switch to SSD 
Install CCleaner 
Run windows redayBoost 
Defrag your hard disk
Disable start-up programs 
Disable animation

*

----------


## Moana

> Hi all,
> When we are working with the laptop it is better if it perform in the expected speed to do our tasks easily and quickly. But if it is not performing well how to speed up it. One way is to optimize the DIsk C.
> Do you guys know any other ways? Can someone tell me more things I can do to speed up my laptop?



Try the *Performance* troubleshooter.Delete programs you never use.Limit how many programs run at startup.Clean up your hard disk.Run fewer programs at the same time.Turn off visual effects.Restart regularly.Change the size of virtual memory.

----------


## Lorraine

> Hi friend,
> I have listed down some tips how to speed up laptops .
> *Upgrade Your RAM 
> Switch to SSD 
> Install CCleaner 
> Run windows redayBoost 
> Defrag your hard disk
> Disable start-up programs 
> Disable animation
> ...


Wow thankyou verymuch for these valuble steps Wondergirl. I'll follow these.

----------


## Lorraine

> Try the *Performance* troubleshooter.Delete programs you never use.Limit how many programs run at startup.Clean up your hard disk.Run fewer programs at the same time.Turn off visual effects.Restart regularly.Change the size of virtual memory.


What do you mean by cleaning up my hard disk. How can I do that?

----------


## lucifar

Don't add new icons in your desktop, clear all temp files then you can easily user laptops.
If you have running speed problem check your background running apps, if you have; stop all the unwanted apps running.

----------


## Bhavya

> Don't add new icons in your desktop, clear all temp files then you can easily user laptops.
> If you have running speed problem check your background running apps, if you have; stop all the unwanted apps running.


Thanks for these tips,Can you tell me how to check background running apps?

----------

